

Why Do Facebook’s Friend Suggestions Suck? - adatta02
http://dlewis.net/2010/06/10/why-do-facebooks-friend-suggestions-suck/

======
pixelbath
Not to sound all flamebait-ey, but this reads like you didn't think about the
answer very hard after asking the question.

Facebook's suggestions suck because:

1\. It already suggested everyone you wanted to find that are already on
Facebook. My experience was like this; I found most people I wanted to connect
with, a few surprises in the extended results, then highly irrelevant results
later. Sometimes it seems like it's trying TOO hard to find a connection, in
my opinion.

2\. It's possible that the people it's not finding that you want to connect
with because they're not on Facebook, for whatever reason. Really, it's not
that farfetched.

3\. Maybe there's no way for Facebook to connect someone you once knew. You
have no friends in common, didn't go to the same school, and never worked
together. How would you be linked in a social graph if the connection only
exists in your mutual experiences?

Just because Facebook suggests someone, doesn't mean that it thinks you
"should" connect with them (though I'm sure they'd love to see the
confirmation of a connection). I click "not interested" (or whatever the
button is called) for anyone except close friends and family. You seem to use
it differently, but don't really say what that criteria is.

How many friends do you have? How many have you clicked away? How many is it
suggesting now?

------
paulhart
A person in my friend list has decided to friend a bunch of people based on a
simple "attractive person of the opposite gender" criteria. The actions of
this one person have significantly polluted my suggestion list. I'm tempted to
just de-friend him, but I share an office with him! Easier to ignore Facebook.

